# Carter Carburetor Questions - Original?



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a 67 GTO with the original engine (PHS verified). It is a YS code with a casting number 9786133. Pontiac Power says this is a GTO California in the notes, but the car was built in Kansas and sold in Oklahoma. This car does not have an air pump or the A.I.R. system. 

It currently has a Carter quadrajet on it. It is a 6132S, which I think is correct for a 67 Pontiac, but I have also read that there were no Carters originally put on GTOs in 67. 

First, is this the original carburetor? Is it possible that because the engine was a California cast, it would have come with a Carter? 

If it is not original, should I invest in this carburetor or look for the correct Rochester (7027262 I think)? I won't be doing a concours restoration, but do want to keep this as original as possible and reasonable. I know this is a matter of opinion, but would welcome input. 

I am not sure if this matters, but the car will live in Denver so the carburetor will have to be jetted and adjusted for altitude. Also, for about half the year, we have about 10% ethanol.

I can post additional pictures if needed.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rochester licensed Carter to make their carburetors and Carter would make them with their own numbering system. The 6132s carb was used as a service replacement in 67 for the GTO and 400 b-bodies, the parts are interchangeable between the two Quadrajets.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

As 05GTO states, Carter manufactured these carbs under a license agreement.

GM made a wholesale changeover across their entire product line to the Quadrajet in '67. The Rochester factory wasn't capable of meeting the quantity demands. Form, fit and function were the same whether it was built be Carter or by Rochester. As I understand it, most Pontiacs got the Carter manufactured carb.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

So it sounds like it is either the proper factory replacement or the original carb. Either way, I should just keep it and use it, agree?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Agreed!


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Today, worked with Cliff on a rebuild kit for my carburetor and he told me that my carburetor had a date code for February 1971 (B1). He said that the Carter carburetors that were originally factory installed were stamped the same as the Rochesters, but dated like the Carters instead of the Julian date on a Rochester. I figured I would complete the thread in case someone searches looking for the same information. 

I will be rebuilding this one and starting to look for the right 7027262 carburetor.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Early '67 Rochester carbs won't have a Julian date stamp. They have an embossed round tag on the bowl with the 7027262 identifier for automatics and a 2 character date code - letter for the month and 6 or 7 for the year of manufacture. Mine is M6 for a Dec '66 build date. I think the service replacements can have a vertical stamp on the bowl near the secondaries. They come up occasionally on eBay although they're getting harder to find. 

I used one of Cliffs rebuild kits. High quality parts and worked well for my application.


----------



## Charles Bledsoe (Mar 5, 2015)

Expect to pay a higher price for the Rochester as it is a one year only application. Look on Ames Performance years forum. You can also post on their wanted section. I have seen a couple for sale there within the last year.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, $500 and up for a core is what I've seen on these. If it were me, I'd rebuild and drive the '71 unit, unless you are showing the car and it's being judged at events.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! I consider myself fortunate to be sitting on one that I paid $125 for. Now to get it plated and back together...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2!! Been running my original 'born with' carb for over 30 years. Lucky my car was never touched when I bought it!!


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I found this on Ebay. 

1967 Pontiac 7027262 GTO 400 428 Firebird Quadrajet Carburetor 67 | eBay

It seems to confuse the issue as it is a Carter, but has what appears to be the correct disk. It looks like it is missing the divorced choke. 

I am tempted but with the uncertainty of the Carter/Rochester question, I will probably pass.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Besides the accelerator pump rod, it looks like it's missing the choke pull off rod too. Would be nice to have the fuel filter housing on it too.


----------

